# UKC Athens TN



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This will be the dogs first time pulling a cart on dirt. Should be interesting!

TENNESSEE
WORKING DOG ASSOCIATION
ATHENS (O - under cover) WPULL
(Held in conjunction with Great Smoky Mnt. Dog Club)
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE AT THIS EVENT 
Oct 17; Joseph Lambert (Dina Davis backup) WPULL Wheels-A Entries & Weigh in 8-9 am Pull 10 am NLC: Total Dog (held in conjunction with Great Smoky Mnt. Dog Club)
Oct 18; Joseph Lambert (Dina Davis backup) WPULL Wheels-A Entries & Weigh in 8-9 am Pull 10 am NLC: Total Dog (held in conjunction with Great Smoky Mnt. Dog Club)
DOS $25; Jr. Handler $15; PE $20 received by October 10, 2009
McMinn County Expo Center, Layman Blds, Athens Regional Park, Hwy 30/Decatur Pike 37303 (865) 604-4706 or (423) 745-7634; From Chattanooga: North on I-75, exit 49, right on Hwy 30/Decatur, 3/4 miles to Athens Reg. Park on right. Follow signs to show. From Knoxville: South on I-75, exit 49, left on Hwy 30/Decatur, follow directions above. Albums By Jamie Conrad - ImageEvent
Chairperson: Jessica Wells (423) 748-6814
Event Secretary: Sidney Sacks, 30748 Rhea Co. Hwy, Spring City TN 37381 (423) 365-6039 [email protected]


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Wish we could have made that one, it would have been our first UKC show! I think our girl Opha would do really well.....We shall see....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

There is another one in Athens next month, but its on rails, NKC nationals next month as well in Cartersville Ga


----------

